# Specialized Roubaix 2006



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Why hasn't Specialized website not posted the 2006 Roubaix? How many models will they have for the Roubaix? I see they only make the Roubaix in sizes of 49cm 52cm 54cm 56cm 58cm 61cm. Why not a 55cm? I was just wondering why they haven't posted the Roubaix yet. Thanks everyone. Peace!


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Wicked2006 said:


> Why hasn't Specialized website not posted the 2006 Roubaix? How many models will they have for the Roubaix? I see they only make the Roubaix in sizes of 49cm 52cm 54cm 56cm 58cm 61cm. Why not a 55cm? I was just wondering why they haven't posted the Roubaix yet. Thanks everyone. Peace!


Don't know why no 2006 Robaix on the website, I've read some articles (mostly UK) saying that Roubaix line will have 6 different models to choose from. As for odd-sizes, its cheaper to make fewer sizes and just adjust stem length and the saddle to fit.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 17, 2004)

*2006 Roubaix*

I looked at the 2006 dealer book at LBS and they have added a model to the Roubaix line. The Pro model will be DA10. The full Ultegra 10 will be called the "Expert". The Comp will be an Ultegra/105 10 speed mix. The Elite will be Ultegra/105 9 speed. The base Roubaix will be all Ultegra/105 9 speed with alum/carbon frame. This is all by memory so I might be off a little here and there. I can't remember all the wheel sets or cranksets. I know the Comp and Elite will have Alex wheels. The price of the Comp will be less than in 2005. The Expert is taking the place of the Comp's previous price point. They will have a Gerolsteiner paint scheme on the Comp, Expert, and Pro along with a traditional paint job. I wish they would put them on the web site, too.


----------

